# المنتديات الإسلامية > كربلائيات ( كربلاء " الطف " ) >  >  !** لــماذا نطـــبر **!

## كربلايةالحسينية

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد و على آله الطيبين الطاهرين
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أنشأت هذا الموضوع لأني شاهدت في الآونة الأخيرة أن الكثير من أهل الشيعة يستنكرون هذه أفعال الذين يطبرون و يسألون عن الأسباب ، و نفس الشيء لدى أهل السنة ، بل إن منهم من يكفر المطبرين ، و أنشأت هذا الموضوع ردا على بعض الأعضاء الذين يقولون أن التطبير تشويه للمبادئ الحسينية ، باسمه تعالى ، و نبدأ :-

أولاً : دليل الجواز والإباحة 

أدلّ دليلٍ على جواز وإباحة التطبير حزناً وجزعاً على الحسين (عليه السلام) ما يصطلح عليه في علم استنباط الأحكام الشرعية بـ: (أصالة البراءة) والتي تعني الحكم بالجواز والإباحة والحلية لكلّ عملٍ أو شيءٍ لم يصلنا فيه نصّ أو دليل يدل على حرمته ومنعه في الكتاب الشريف أو السنّة المباركة.

إذ أنّ كلّ فقيهٍ حين تواجهه أيّ مسألة من مسائل الحياة الدينية أو الدنيوية لابدّ أن يكون للشرع المقدّس رأيّ فيها فعليه أن يبحث أولاً في أدلة الكتاب والسنة بخصوص تلكم المسألة التي واجهته فإن لم يجد لها ذكراً في النصوص والأدلة الشرعية فعليه أن يتمسّك بالأصول العملية كأصالة البراءة مثلاً التي ترتبط بما في أيدينا من أمر والتي تعني بأنّ كلّ شيءٍ هو لك حلال حتى تثبت حرمته من الكتاب العزيز أو السنّة الشريفة. وهذا هو حكم العقل والشرع معاً وهو ما يصطلح عليه بالبراءة العقلية والشرعية(1).

ومن هنا فإن التطبير حزناً وجزعاً على سيد الشهداء صلوات الله عليه جائز ومباح من دون أي أشكال يذكر وذلك للقطع الأكيد واليقين الواضح من أننا لا نملك أي نص أو دليل من الكتاب أو السنة يحرّمه أو يمنعه. ولقد خالف الذين ذهبوا إلى حرمة التطبير حزناً وجزعاً على أبي عبد الله (عليه السلام) الطريقة الصحيحة في استنباط الأحكام الشرعية والتي عليها اتفاق كلمة فقهاء الأمة وعلمائها إذ أفتوا بالتحريم من دون أي دليل شرعي صحيح وكلّ ما أوردوه من الكلام في طريق ذلك لا يثبت للمناقشة الشرعية وقد رأيت ضعف كلامهم ووهنه في الفصل الأول من هذا الكتاب.


ثانياً : أدلة الاستحباب

أولاً- الجزع المقدّس :

1- (عن معاوية بن وهب، عن أبي عبد الله (عليه السلام) قال: كلّ الجزع والبكاء مكروه، سوى الجزع والبكاء على الحسين (عليه السلام).

رواها الشيخ الطوسي (ره) في الأمالي، المجلس السادس ص 161 ح 20. والشيخ المجلسي (ره) في البحار ج 44 ب 34 ص 280 ح 9 وكذلك أيضاً في ج 45 ب 46 ص 313 ح 14.

2- (عن الحسن بن علي بن أبي حمزة، عن أبيه، عن أبي عبد الله (عليه السلام) قال: سمعته يقول: إنّ البكاء والجزع مكروه للعبد في كلّ ما جزع ما خلا البكاء والجزع على الحسين بن علي (عليهما السلام) فإنّه فيه مأجور).

عن كامل الزيارات ب 32 ص 107 ح 2 طبعة طهران، وفي بحار الأنوار ج 44 ب 34 ص 291 ح 32.

3- عن مسمع بن عبد الملك البصري قال: (قال لي أبو عبد الله (عليه السلام): يا مسمع أنت من أهل العراق؛ أما تأتي قبر الحسين (عليه السلام)؟.. .. قال لي أفما تذكر ما صنع به؟ قلت: نعم، قال: فتجزع؟ قلت: إي والله واستعبر لذلك حتى يرى أهلي أثر ذلك عليّ فأمتنع من الطعام حتى يستبين ذلك في وجهي. قال: رحم الله دمعتك أما إنّك من الذين يعدّون من أهل الجزع لنا.. ..)(2).

عن كامل الزيارات ب 32 ص 108 ح 6، وفي بحار الأنوار ج 44 ب 34 ص 289 ح 31.

4- عن مالك الجهني، عن أبي جعفر الباقر (عليه السلام) في مراسم يوم عاشوراء: (.. .. ثم ليندب الحسين عليه السلام ويبكيه ويأمر من في داره بالبكاء عليه، ويقيم في داره مصيبته بإظهار الجزع عليه .. ..)(3).

عن كامل الزيارات ب 71 ص 193 ح 7، وفي بحار الأنوار ج 101 ب 24 ص 290 ح 1.

5- ما رواه قدامة بن زائدة، عن أبيه، عن إمامنا السجاد (عليه السلام) حيث قال: (فإنه لمّا أصابنا بالطفّ ما أصابنا.. .. فكادت نفسي تخرج وتبيّنت ذلك مني عمتي زينب الكبرى بنت علي (عليهما السلام) فقالت: مالي أراك تجود بنفسك يابقية جدي وأبي واخوتي؟!! فقلت: وكيف لا أجزع وأهلع وقد أرى سيدي واخوتي وعمومتي وولد عمي وأهلي مصرعين بدمائهم، مرملين بالعرى.. ..)(4).

عن كامل الزيارات ب 88 ص 274.

وبعد أن أجلت النظر ياقارئي العزيز في هذه الأحاديث الكريمة فإنّه لابدّ من القول:

1- إنّ هذه الروايات في غاية الاعتبار والقبول من جهة طرقها وأسانيدها ومصادرها عند علمائنا وفقهائنا المتقدمين منهم والمتأخرين. وعليها عمل فقهاء ومراجع الأمة إذ نطقت بذلك أسفارهم وزبرهم. ودونك الأحياء منهم فسلهم، والأمر سهل.

2- متون هذه الروايات تدلّ بشكلٍ واضح وصريح على أنّ الجزع على سيد الشهداء (عليه السلام) مستحبّ مؤكّد وفي غاية التأكيد وبنحوٍ أخص في يوم عاشوراء الأليم.

3- المراد من الجزع في لغة العرب هو نقيض الصبر وهذا ما عليه كلّ المعاجم اللغوية. لذا فإنّ كلّ فعلٍ يفعله صاحب المصيبة يعبّر به عن عدم تحمّله وعن تأثّره الشديد فهو مصداق من مصاديق الجزع؛ إذ لا يوجد في لغة العرب تحديد معيّن لمعنى الجزع وذلك أنّ حقيقته هو الحزن بلا حدود فكيف يكون له حدّ معين وخاص به. لكننا نعتمد على العرف الصحيح في تحديد أقلّ مراتبه وهو العويل والضجيج والصراخ والبكاء الذي لا ينقطع مصحوباً بلطم الوجه وضرب الرأس ولدم الصدر إلى غير ذلك مما يقع في هذه المرتبة الأقل وإنّما قلت الأقلّ لأن المرتبة الأعلى والأشد هي ما يكون فيها هلاك النفس ويظهر هذا واضحاً في الحديث الخامس عن الإمام السجّاد (عليه السلام) حين يقول: (فكادت نفسي تخرج وتبيّنت ذلك مني عمتي زينب الكبرى بنت علي (عليهما السلام) فقالت: مالي أراك تجود بنفسك يا بقية جدي وأبي واخوتي؟!! فقلت وكيف لا أجزع وأهلع.. .. .)، فالتفت ياقارئي العزيز لما جاء في هذه الكلمات الشريفة:

كادت نفسي تخرج: بمعنى أوشكت على الموت أو الهلاك.

مالي أراك تجود بنفسك: بمعنى مالي أراك تريد أن تودّع الحياة.

وهذا التعبير: (تجود بنفسك) في لغة العرب ولسانهم يقال لمن يكون في النزع الأخير لخروج روحه من بدنه أي حينما يكون الموت وشيكاً وقريباً جداً من الإنسان. أمّا قوله (عليه السلام): (وكيف لا أجزع وأهلع) فهو صريح في استحباب الجزع وأفضليته بل الهلع الذي هو أفحش الجزع في لغة العرب(5)؛ إذ لو لم يكن محبوباً عند الله سبحانه وتعالى لما فعله المعصوم (عليه السلام). ومن هنا صرّح الفقيه المحقق الشيخ خضر بن شلال العفكاوي (ره) في كتابه (أبواب الجنان)(6) قائلاً: (الذي يستفاد من مجموع النصوص ومنها الأخبار الواردة في زيارة الحسين المظلوم ولو مع الخوف على النفس يجوز اللطم والجزع على الحسين كيفما كان حتى لو علم بأنه يموت في نفس الوقت).

4- يتّضح ممّا تقدّم أنّ الجزع على الحسين (عليه السلام) على مراتب كثيرة أوّلها الصراخ والعويل والنحيب والبكاء المتواصل مع لدم الصدر والطم الوجه وضرب الرأس باليد أو غيرها، وآخرها ما قد يؤدّي إلى هلاك النفس والإضرار الشديد بها. وقطعاً فإنه يقع ما بين هاتين المرتبتين مراتب كثيرة تتسلسل بحسب شدتها. وما التطبير الحسيني إلاّ مرتبة من هذه المراتب التي تقع في الحد الوسط من حيث الشدّة بل ربما أقل من ذلك وإلاّ فأين يقع جزع التطبير من جزع إمامنا السجّاد (عليه السلام) حين يقول: (فكادت نفسي تخرج) وهو قول يطابق الواقع مائة في المائة ليس فيه أدنى حدّ من المبالغة أو المواربة إذ هو قول المعصوم (عليه السلام) وكلامه، وكلام الإمام إمام الكلام. ثم إنّ التطبير الحسيني لا ضرر فيه على الإنسان وحتى لو كان فيه ضرر فهو ضرر لا يعتدّ به أبداً كما بيّنا ذلك فيما تقدّم من هذا الكتاب. ومن هنا فإنّ مرتبته لن تكون من المراتب الشديدة من الجزع على أبي عبد الله صلوات الله وسلامه عليه.

5- النتيجة التي نحصل عليها بعد تلكم المقدّمات أن التطبير حزناً وجزعاً على سيد الشهداء صلوات الله عليه ما هو إلاّ مرتبة ومصداق من مصاديق الجزع على الحسين (عليه السلام) والذي حكمت الشريعة باستحبابه المؤكّد وندبت إليه أهل الإيمان؛ كي يقتدوا بأئمتهم المعصومين (عليهم السلام) الذين جزعوا حتى كادت النفوس أن تخرج لاجل حسين العقيدة والمبادئ صلوات الله عليه.

6- ويؤيّد هذه المعاني ما تفيض به كلمات دعاء الندبة الشريف الذي يرويه سيدنا ابن طاووس (ره) في إقبال الأعمال، ومصباح الزائر، وجمال الأسبوع، والشيخ المجلسي (ره) في بحار الأنوار:

(فعلى الأطائب من أهل بيت محمّد وعلي صلى الله عليهما وآلهما فليبك الباكون، وإيّاهم فليندب النادبون، ولمثلهم فلتذرف الدموع، وليصرخ الصارخون، ويضجّ الضاجّون، ويعجّ العاجّون، أين الحسن؟! أين الحسين؟! أين أبناء الحسين؟!).

إلى أن يقول الدعاء الشريف:

(أين الطالب بذحول الأنبياء وأبناء الأنبياء؟! أين الطالب بدم المقتول بكربلاء؟!).

ثم يقول مناجياً نادياً:

(هل من معين فأطيل معه العويل والبكاء؟! هل من جزوع فاساعد جزعه إذا خلا؟! هل قذيت عين فساعدتها عيني على القذى؟! هل إليك يا أبن أحمد سبيل فتلقى؟!).

فانظر أيها القارئ العزيز لقول الدعاء الشريف:

1- هل من جزوع: والجزوع بحسب موازين الصرف صيغة مبالغة أي جازع وجازع و.. .

2- هل قذيت عين: إشارة واضحة لما يصيب العين من ضرر أو مرض أو ألم شديد بسبب البكاء والنوح جزعاً على مصاب الحسين (عليه السلام)، وشوقاً وحسرةً على فراق الطالب بثأره صلوات الله وسلامه عليه.

والحرّ تكفيه الإشارة.


ثانياً - الإبكاء :-


1- (عن علي بن الحسن بن فضّال، عن أبيه قال: قال الرضا (عليه السلام): من تذكّر مصابنا وبكى لما ارتكب منّا، كان معنا في درجاتنا يوم القيامة ومن ذكّر بمصابنا فبكى وأبكى لم تبك عينه يوم تبكي العيون،..).

عن بحار الأنوار ج 44 ب 34 ص 278 ح 1 منقولاً عن أمالي الشيخ الصدوق المجلس 17، الرقم 4.

وفي عيون أخبار الرضا (عليه السلام) ج 1 ص 294 بنفس إسناد الحديث المتقدم عنه صلوات الله عليه: (من تذكّر مصابنا فبكى وأبكى لم تبك عينه يوم تبكي العيون، ..)(7).

2- عن السيد ابن طاووس (ره): (روي عن آل الرسول (عليهم السلام) أنّهم قالوا: من بكى وأبكى خمسين فله الجنة، ومن بكى وأبكى ثلاثين فله الجنة، ومن بكى وأبكى عشرين فله الجنة، ومن بكى وأبكى عشرة فله الجنة، ومن بكى وأبكى واحداً فله الجنة، ومن تباكى فله الجنّة).

عن بحار الأنوار ج 44 ب 34 ص 288 منقولاً عن اللهوف في قتلى الطفوف للسيد ابن طاووس (ره).

3- (عن أبي هارون المكفوف قال: قال أبو عبد الله (عليه السلام): يا أبا هارون أنشدني في الحسين (عليه السلام)؟ قال: فأنشدته فبكى، فقال: أنشدني كما تنشدون - يعني بالرقّة - قال: فأنشدته:

امرر على جدث الحسين فقـــــل لأعظـــمه الزّكيّة

قال: فبكى، ثمّ قال زدني، قال: فأنشدته القصيدة الأخرى، قال: فبكى، وسمعت البكاء من خلف السّتر، قال: فلما فرغت قال لي: يا أبا هارون من أنشد في الحسين شعراً فبكى وأبكى عشراً كتبت لهم الجنة، ومن أنشد في الحسين شعراً فبكى وأبكى خمسةً كتبت لهم الجنة، ومن أنشد في الحسين شعراً فبكى وأبكى واحداً كتبت لهما الجنة، ومن ذكر الحسين (عليه السلام) عنده فخرج من عينه من الدموع مقدار جناح ذباب كان ثوابه على الله، ولم يرض له بدون الجنّة).

عن كامل الزيارات ب 33 ص 111 ح 1، وثواب الأعمال ص 47، والبحار ج 44 ب 34 ص 288 ح 28.

4- (عن أبي عمارة المنشد، عن أبي عبد الله (عليه السلام) قال: قال لي: يا أبا عمارة أنشدني في الحسين (عليه السلام)، قال: فأنشدته فبكى، ثمّ أنشدته فبكى، ثمّ أنشدته فبكى، قال: فو الله ما زلت أنشده ويبكي حتى سمعت البكاء من الدار، فقال لي: يا أبا عمارة من انشد في الحسين شعراً فأبكى خمسين فله الجنة، ومن أنشد في الحسين شعراً بأبكى أربعين فله الجنة، ومن أنشد في الحسين شعراً فأبكى ثلاثين فله الجنة، ومن أنشد في الحسين شعراً فأبكى عشرين فله الجنة، ومن أنشد في الحسين شعراً فأبكى عشرة فله الجنة، ومن أنشد في الحسين شعراً فبكى فله الجنة، ومن أنشد في الحسين شعراً فتباكى فله الجنة).

عن كامل الزيارات ب 33 ص 112 ح2، و أمالي الصدوق المجلس 29 - الرقم 6، وثواب الأعمال ص 47، والبحار 44 ب 34 ص 282 ح 15.

5- (عن صالح بن عقبة، عن أبي عبد الله (عليه السلام) قال: من أنشد في الحسين (عليه السلام) بيت شعرٍ فبكى وأبكى تسعةً فله ولهم الجنة، فلم يزل حتى قال: من أنشد في الحسين بيتاً فبكى وأظنّه قال: أو تباكى فله الجنة).

عن كامل الزيارات ب 33 ص 113 ح 4 ومثله بسند آخر ح 7 من نفس الباب والصفحة، وثواب الأعمال ص 48، والبحار ج 44 ب 34 ص 289 ح 29.

6- (عن أبي هارون المكفوف قال: دخلت على أبي عبد الله (عليه السلام) فقال لي: أنشدني فأنشدته، فقال: لا؛ كما تنشدون وكما ترثيه عند قبره، قال: فأنشدته:

امرر على جدث الحسين فقل لأعظمه الزّكيّة

قال: فلمّا بكى أمسكت أنا، فقال مرّ، فمررت، قال: ثمّ قال: زدني.. زدني، قال: فأنشدته:

يـــا مريم قومي فاندبي مولاك وعلى الحسين فاسعدي ببكاك

قال: فبكى وتهايج النساء!! قال: فلمّا أن سكتن قال لي: يا أبا هارون من أنشد في الحسين (عليه السلام) فأبكى عشرة فله الجنة، ثمّ جعل ينقص واحداً واحداً حتى بلغ الواحد، فقال: من أنشد في الحسين فأبكى واحداً فله الجنة، ثمّ قال: من ذكره فبكى فله الجنة). عن كامل الزيارات ب 33 ص 113 ح 5، وبحار الأنوار ج 44 ب 34 ص 287 ح 25.

7- (عن زيد الشحّام، قال: كنّا عند أبي عبد الله ونحن جماعة من الكوفيّين فدخل جعفر بن عفّان على أبي عبد الله (عليه السلام) فقرّبه وأدناه ثم قال: يا جعفر، قال: لبيك! جعلني الله فداك. قال: بلغني أنك تقول الشعر في الحسين وتجيده. فقال له: نعم، جعلني الله فداك، قال: قل! فأنشده (صلى الله عليه) فبكى ومن حوله، حتى صارت الدموع على وجهه ولحيته. ثم قال: يا جعفر والله لقد شهدت ملائكة الله المقرّبون ههنا يسمعون قولك في الحسين (عليه السلام) ولقد بكوا كما بكينا وأكثر، ولقد أوجب الله تعالى لك يا جعفر في ساعته(8) الجنة بأسرها، وغفر الله لك. فقال: يا جعفر ألا أزيدك؟ قال: نعم يا سيدي. قال: ما من أحدٍ قال في الحسين شعراً فبكى وأبكى به إلاّ أوجب الله له الجنة وغفر له).

عن رجال الكشي ص 187، وبحار الأنوار ج 44 ب 34 ص 282 ح 16، ووسائل الشيعة ج 10 ص 464 ب 104 المزار ح 1.


وبعد ذكر هذه الأحاديث والروايات ، أقول:

1- الأخبار المتقدّمة تلقّاها علماؤنا بالقبول والاعتماد والعمل بها والفتيا على أساسها؛ فلا حاجة للخوض في تفاصيل أسانيدها؛ لوضوح كونها على درجةٍ عاليةٍ من الاعتبار الشرعي والعملي.

2- مضمون هذه الأخبار ومحتواها: الاستحباب المؤكّد للبكاء والإبكاء على سيد الشهداء صلوات الله عليه وما يترتب عليهما من عظيم أجرٍ عند الله سبحانه وتعالى. أمّا الذي نخصّه بالذكر والبحث هنا من بينهما فهو الإبكاء وذلك أنّ البحث منعقد لأجله منذ البداية. والذي نراه واضحاً في هذه الروايات الشريفة أنّ الأولى والثانية منها تحدّثت عن الإبكاء بنحوٍ عام من دون ذكر أي مصداقٍ من مصاديق الإبكاء فجاء لسانها: (بكى وأبكى) من دون ذكر أي أسلوب من أساليب الإبكاء، وأما ما تبقّى منها فقد جاء مشتملاً على ذكر مصداقٍ من أهم مصاديق الإبكاء خصوصاً في زمان الأئمة(9) (عليهم السلام) وهو إنشاد الشعر لأجل الإبكاء على الحسين المظلوم صلوات الله وسلامه عليه. وإلا فمن المعلوم أنّ الإبكاء ليس له من أسلوب معيّن فقد يكون من طريق: ذكر المصيبة نثراً بلحنٍ حزين، أو من دون لحن، أو بإنشاد الشعر إلقاءً، أو بصوتٍ شجيّ، أو بتأليف كتابٍ يستدرّ الدمعة من قارئه ومطالعه، أو بإنتاج فيلم سينمائي أو تلفزيوني روائياً كان أو وثائقيّاً يعرض الواقعة بكل آلامها وأشجانها، أو بإخراج مسرحيةٍ أو تمثيليةٍ تهيج الدمع والعبرات، أو برسم لوحةٍ فنيةٍ تعبّر عن جراحات ضمائر الأحرار وآلامها لما لقي سبط النبي الأعظم (صلى الله عليه وآله)، أو بإقامة المسيرات العزائية والمواكب الحسينية من مواكب اللطم وضرب السلاسل والتطبير الحسيني إلى غير ذلك من فنون العزاء الحسيني وأشكاله والتي هي من أهم أسباب الإبكاء وطرقه. علماً أن أسباب الإبكاء وأساليبه ليست منحصرةً في ما ذكر وإنّما يبقى الباب مفتوحاً في هذا المجال لكل أشكال التعبير وتهييج الأحزان لأجل مصاب سيد شباب أهل الجنة صلوات الله عليه.

3- يظهر بوضوحٍ جليّ مما تقدّم الاستحباب المؤكّد للإبكاء على سيد الشهداء عليه أفضل الصلاة والسلام، ويظهر أيضاً أنّ مواكب التطبير الحسيني من أهمّ أسباب الإبكاء وتهييج العبرات، لذا فإنّ هذا الاستحباب سيسري حتماً على هذه الشعيرة الحسينية المبكية كما يسري على غيرها من الشعائر الحسينية الأخرى المبكية وكذلك الأساليب التعبيرية المختلفة المكية أيضاً والتي ذكرنا قبل قليلٍ أمثلةً منها في قائمةٍ لذكر أنواع مختلفة من أساليب الإبكاء على الحسين (عليه السلام). ولا يخفى فإنّ القول: بأنّ مواكب التطبير الحسيني من أهم أسباب الإبكاء هو ما يشهد به الواقع على الأرض ويقرّبه أرباب العزاء الحسيني والجماهير الغفيرة المشاركة في الحضور وأهل البيت أدرى بالذي فيه؛ حيث يتجمّع أهل التطبير عند فجر عاشوراء في تكاياهم وحسينياتهم، وهم يرتدون أكفانهم البيضاء، بعد تأدية صلاة الصبح، تقرأ زيارة عاشوراء، تتبعها قراءة شجية جداً لقصّة مذبح الحسين ومقتله (عليه السلام) بنحو مختصر، مع مقاطع من زيارة الناحية المقدّسة، ثم ترتفع الصيحات والصرخات: يا حسين.. يا حسين، والبكاء والنحيب يهزّ الأرجاء، وتقرع الطبول، وتمتشق السيوف، وبصوتٍ واحدٍ تتدافع الدموع متدفّقةً كأنّها عين جارية:

يا فاطمه قومي إلى الطفوف هـــذا حسين طعمة السيوف

حيدر .. حيدر .. حيدر

فتجرى الدماء نازفةً تذكّر بأقدس دم سفك على وجه الأرض، مشفوعةً بالدموع والعبرات، والآهات والحسرات، فكم من باكٍ أو باكية، حيث لا ترى إلاّ أجواءً مشحونةً بالعاطفة الحسينية الجيّاشة، ولا تسمع إلاّ ندبةً وصراخاً حسينياً يهزّ سمع الملكوت.. فكأنها الغاضريات وصوت حسين يجرف الدهور ويمزّق أستار القرون !!!

فيــــا أيها الوتر في الخالدين فـــــذّاً إلــــى الآن لـــم يشفع

ويـــا عـظة الطامحين العظام للاهيـــــن عــــــن غدهم قنّع

أبا عبد الله صلى الله عليك.. فما قدر الدموع؟! وما قدر الدماء؟! في محراب أحزانك، (أشهد أنّ دمك سكن في الخلد واقشعرّت له أظلّة العرش، وبكى له جميع الخلائق، وبكت له السماوات السبع، والأرضون السبع، وما فيهنّ، وما بينهن، ومن يتقلّب في الجنة والنار من خلق ربّنا، وما يرى، وما لا يري)(10).

ولا أملك إلاّ أن أقول: بأنّ مواكب التطبير الحسيني هي دماء نازفة، ودموع مسفوحة، وقلوب واعية تطوف في محراب عشقها في الفناء الحسيني الأرحب، وتستضيء بنور مصباح الهدى؛ كي تفوز بسفينة النجاة الآمنة. فطوبى لكم أحباب الحسين (عليه السلام)، وطوبى لكم أيها النازفون دماً ودمعاً في محراب عشقه ومودّته.



ثالثاً - إحياء أمر الإمام الحسين (عليه السلام):


1- (عن الأزدي، عن أبي عبد الله (عليه السلام) قال: قال لفضيل: تجلسون وتتحدّثون؟ قال: نعم، جعلت فداك. قال: إنّ تلك المجالس أحبّها فأحيوا أمرنا يا فضيل! فرحم الله من أحيى أمرنا، يا فضيل من ذكرنا أو ذكرنا عنده فخرج من عينه مثل جناح الذباب غفر الله له ذنوبه ولو كانت أكثر من زبد البحر).

عن بحار الأنوار ج 44 ب 34 ص 282 ح 14، نقلاً عن قرب الإسناد ص 26.

2- (عن علي بن الحسين بن فضّال، عن أبيه قال: قال الرضا (عليه السلام): من تذكّر مصابنا وبكى لما ارتكب منّا، كان معنا في درجتنا يوم القيامة، ومن ذكّر بمصابنا فبكى وأبكى لم تبك عينه يوم تبكي العيون، ومن جلس مجلساً يحيى فيه أمرنا لم يمت قلبه يوم تموت القلوب)(11).


وهنا أمور لابدّ من ذكرها والإشارة إليها:

1- إحياء أمر أهل البيت (عليهم السلام) عموماً، وإحياء الأمر الحسيني والقضية الحسينية خصوصاً واجب شرعيّ أكيد يوجبه العقل(12) قبل الشرع وتؤكّد الأدلة الشرعية بشكلٍ واضحٍ وقطعي من نصوصٍ دينيّة وسيرة متشرّعة إلى غير ذلك من المرتكزات العقلية والشرعية. وهذه مسألة مفروغ منها في دنيا الفقه والأحكام، ومن البديهيات التي لا يختلف عليها اثنان من فقهائنا بأيّ وجهٍ من الوجوه. نعم يمكن القول بأنّ إحياء الأمر على مرتبتين منه ما هو واجب لا يجوز تركه بأيّ حالٍ من الأحوال، ومنه ما هو مندوب ومستحبّ إتيانه بنحوٍ أكيد يترتب عليه عظيم الأجر والثواب.

2- ليكن معلوماً إنّ أحاديث أهل البيت (عليهم السلام) الآمرة وجوباً أو استحباباً بإحياء أمرهم كثيرة جداً. وإني لم أتناولها بالذكر لوضوح أمرها عند أهل الشرع والدين. وما ذكرت هذين الحديثين الشريفين إلاّ لأجل التبرك بهما أولاً. وثانياً لظهورهما في إحياء الأمر المستحب الذي يدور الحديث عنه في هذا المقام.

3- الروايتان المذكورتان تدلاّن على أهمية إحياء أمرهم (عليهم السلام) وتصرّحان باستحبابه المؤكّد. مع اشتمالهما على ذكر بعضٍ من الأمور التي هي من الأسباب المهمة في إحياء الأمر من قبيل إقامة مجالس الذكر والعزاء، وتذكّر مصائب أهل البيت (عليهم السلام) وذكرها، والبكاء والإبكاء في سبيل ذلك، وهكذا كلّ أمرٍ يوصلنا إلى نفس هذا المطلوب.

4- من كلّ ما تقدّم يتجلّى بوضوحٍ أنّ التطبير حزناً وجزعاً على سيد الشهداء صلوات الله عليه مصداق واضح من مصاديق إحياء الأمر من جهةٍ كونه سبباً قوياً من أسباب الإبكاء على الحسين (عليه السلام) وقد مرّ بيان ذلك فضلاً عمّا أشارت إليه الروايتان اللتان بين أيدينا من إن الإبكاء مصداق من مصاديق إحياء الأمر أيضا، هذا أولاً. وثانياً لما في التطبير الحسيني من بعد جماهيري واسع؛ حيث الجموع الغفيرة المشاركة في هذا الموكب والجموع المتفاعلة والمتأثرة بها. ولا شكّ فإنّ أهم أمرٍ في إحياء الأمر العقائدي هو جماهيرية العمل وانتشار تأثيره خصوصاً إذا كان ذا ميزةٍ عاطفية ثرّة كالتطبير الحسيني. ومن كل ذلك يبدو واضحاً سريان حكم الاستحباب على التطبير حزناً وجزعاً على سيد الشهداء صلوات الله عليه، لكونه مصداقاً من أوضح مصاديق إحياء أمر أهل البيت (عليهم السلام) عموماً، وإحياء أمر الحسين صلوات الله عليه بنحو خاص.

_مـــــــــنـــــقــــــول_
_اختكم كربلايةالحسينية_ 
_اسالكم الدعاء بقضاء حوائجي وحوائج المومنين والمومنات_

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد* 

*اشكرك  ابني  على  هذه الدراسة  المعمقة* 

*والتي  فيها  مواضيع  مفيدة  ومسنودة* 

*واعتذر  منك   لاني  سوف   انقل  الموضوع الى* 


*منتدى   كربلائيات ( كربلاء " الطف " )* 

*واعتقد  انه هذا  هو المكان المناسب للموضوع* 

*اشكرك  واتمنى ان  تتفهمنا* 

*محمود سعد*

----------


## كربلايةالحسينية

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد* 
مشكورا اخي علي الرد 
وخدا راحتك اخي هدي 
الكرامات لزم الكل يعرف به
وعدرني علي ردي المتواضع
اخي محمود سعد

----------


## صالح 48

السلام عليكم أخي 
يبدو انك نقلت هذا الموضوع من إحدى المواقع 
أقول ، نعم كلها أدله على الجواز
لكن أقول لرجل الدين الذي كتب هذه السطور 
ألم تتعلم في القواعد الفقهية عندما كنت في الحوزة
بقاعدة تسمى (قاعدة التزاحم)
و هي إذا تزاحم الأمر المهم مع الأمر الأهم , وجب تقديم الأهم
تأتي الى موضوعنا لنقول
نعم قد أجاز لنا الشارع بالتطبير 
لكن الذي كتب هذه السطور أنصحه بالدخول للمواقع و المنتديات السنية و المسيحية ، ليرى الحملة البشعة و الإساءة لمذهب أهل البيت (ع) بسبب التطبير
فالتطبير جائز لكن هذا العمل يستدعي الى الإساءة الى مذهب أهل البيت (ع) و بالتالي تطبق هنا قاعدة التزاحم
و نقول ان حفظ المذهب من الإساءة ،أوجب من التطبير.. 
و سؤال برأس مال الجميع:
قولوا لي ماذا يستفيد الإمام الحسين إذا طبرنا
إن الإمام الحسين(ع) خرج لطلب الإصلاح و الإستقامة في دين جدة (ص)
فتكون المواساة للإمام الحسين (ع) بالعمل على الإصلاح و الإستقامة في الدين و بالتالي نكون قد حققنا أهداف الثورة
لا بالضرب و إسالة الدماء نحقق هدف ثورة الإمام الحسين (ع) 
و في النهاية أقول أن هذا الرأي هو رأيّ الذي توصلت إليه 
و انتم غير ملزمين به لكن فكروا بما كتب.
و قبل الختام أتوجه للمشرف في قسم الحوار و النقاش 
الذي أغلق موضوعا عن التطبير و قال علينا بالتقليد 
أقول له : يا أخي ، إفتح أول كتاب الكافي تجده يتكلم عن العقل و مدى الإهتمام به،
فإذا كنت أرى أن موضوعاً ما مخالف لعقلي لكن المرجع أفتى بخلافه، فهل يجوز لي أن ان أخالف عقلي و اقلد تقليداً اعمى ؟
كلا و ألف كلا
فإن المراجع العظام مهما علا شأنهم ، يبقون بشرا و البشر ليسوا بمعصومين.....
و أكرر هذا كله عبارة عن رأي الشخصي و لا أحد ملزم به
و السلام
و اتمنى ان ينقل هذا الموضوع لمنتدى النقاش و الحوار

----------


## صالح 48

يبدو أن الجميع موافق على ما ذكر
أين الردود؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!
و لا..........

----------


## صالح 48

ارجو من الإشراف نقل هذا الموضوع لمنتدى النقاش

----------


## sh0osh0o

*انا اؤيدك تماماً اخ* *Real Islam

فمسألة التطبير اصبحت من اكثر المسائل التى استخدمها اعداء الشيعه من اجل الاستهزاء بهم  


فأنا من وجهة نظري المتواضعه لما لا يتبرع هؤلاء المطبرين بدمهم ويكون في ذلك اجر

 وثواب وشكل حضاري


 اكثر رقي 



اتمنى بان لا يشكك احد في ولائي لاهل البيت فأنا حسينية حتى النخاع 


اشكر لك كربلاية حسينية على طرح الموضوع الذي طالما شغل تفكيري 


دمت موالي*

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
إلى سماحة العلامة الشيخ علي الكوراني حفظه الله و رعاه بعينه التي لا تنام
ما هي وجهة نظركم في قضية التطبير حاليا ؟ و هل هي موهنة للمذهب الشيعي ؟



الجواب :
*
*التطبير وجرح الهامات حزناً على سيد الشهداء في يوم عاشوراء ، حالة استنفار عاطفي عالمي في قسم من شباب الشيعة ، وحكمه الشرعي يجب أن يتبع فتوى مراجع الطائفة ، والسيد القائد حفظهم الله .

وفي رأيي الشخصي ، أنه يجب تهذيبه وتنظيمه ، واستثماره لإرهاب أعداء الأمة كاليهود ، وإظهار الشيعة في العالم بأنهم فدائيون ، يبذلون أرواحهم لنصرة قضية أهل البيت عليهم السلام ، التي هي قضية الإسلام . 
وقد رأينا بأم أعيننا في عام 1983، كيف كان التطبير سلاح مقاومة فريد في النبطية رغم الإحتلال اليهودي ، وكيف زلزل أركانهم ، وجعل جنودهم يهلعون خوفاً ويهربون من سيوف المتطبرين ومن نداء ..حيدر ..حيدر .. وكيف كانوا بعد ذلك يبحثون عن حيدر؟! 

مما كتبته في مناقشاتي في الموضوع ( المجلد التاسع من الإنتصار ):
كل حكم شرعي مرتبط بمرجع التقليد ، ولذا يراعي السيد القائد حفظه الله وجود مقلدين لغيره ويحترمهم . ولا بد أن يكون سماحته أوعز للدولة أن تتسامح في بعض المسائل التي يرجع فيها الناس إلى غيره ، ويختلف رأيه هو مع رأي مرجعهم .. 
وهذا مثلٌ لكم في المحافظة على حرية رأي المكلف الشيعي ضمن فتوى مرجع تقليده .
الأخ أمين .. قولك : القياس في مثل هذه القضايا ينبغي أن يكون واضحاً وجلياً فهل المتبع في معرفة المجد الحاصل من مزاولة التطبير هو عدم فتوى الفقهاء بتحريمه أو عدم فتواهم برجحانه . 
أقول : لم أقس ولم أفت في المسألة ، وجواب سؤالك : نعم ، فإن الأصل في الأشياء هو الحل حتى تثبت الحرمة . 
وأرجو أن تلاحظ أنك دافعت عن حلية اللطم واستسغته ، وكلامك مطلق يشمل كل أنواعه إلا المستثنى بالقواعد العامة .. فشكراً لأن كلامك موافق لفتاوى المراجع .
أما تسميتك للتطبير بالتنكيل فهو مصادرة في الموضوع الذي تناقش فيه ، وفتوى منك بالحرمة وعدم احترام لمن يعتقد أنه عبادة ويفتي له مرجعه بذلك ، وقد استعمل غيرك نفس هذا الأسلوب في اللطم الذي دافعت عنه وشجعته ، وسماه جلداً للذات !! 
ولا بد أنك تجيبه على كلامه غير المنطقي ، فأجب نفسك به عن التطبير !
وأما قولك : ( وبالمعنى الأدق: مافلسفة التطبير وما هي القيمة الإجتماعية والدور الثقافي والتوعوي لها ؟!؟! ) .
فأقول : التطبير حالة عنف في العاطفة الولائية ، يستعملها بعض الشيعة في كل البلاد تقريباً.. ومصلحته تتبع فتوى مرجع التقليد لأهل ذلك البلد .. فربما يرى مرجع التقليد جوازه ويشجع عليه ، في مثل منطقة لبنان الذي يعيش المسلمون فيه حالة مقاومة مع العدو ، ويحتاجون إلى عاطفة عالية وعنف في التحدي والمقاومة.. وربما يرى جوازه ولكن يقول لا مصلحة فيه هذه السنة ، كما فعل الإمام الخميني في سنة انتصار الثورة .
التطبير مخزون من الطاقة العاطفية عند أتباع مذهب أهل البيت عليهم السلام ، يحتاج إلى فكر عملي لاستثماره وتنظيمه وتهذيبه ، وليس إلى فتح جبهة مع المعتقدين به ، وجبهة مع فتاوى مراجعهم !! 
والتطبير صرخة سنوية شيعية يهتز لها خصومهم والطامعون.. ولو كان يملكها اليهود لرأيت كيف يستثمرونها ويحولوها إلى ثقافة مقبولة عالمياً . 
ولكن اليهود والحمد لله أجبن الناس وأحرص الناس على حياة !
ورحم الله الشيخ الأميني عندما كان يجلس يوم عاشوراء في صحن الإمام الحسين (ع) مع بعض علماء السنة ويشاهدون دخول المواكب ، فدخل موكب طويريج بعنفه في اللطم ، فقال له أحدهم : هذا صحيح يا شيخ عبد الحسين ؟ فسكت . ثم بدأت تدخل مواكب التطبير ، فجن جنون المشايخ السنيين وصاح أحدهم : وهل هذا صحيح يا شيخ عبد الحسين ؟!!! فأجابه : نعم وهذا صحيح ، فأنتم بسبب هذه المراسم لم تستطيعوا إنكار شهادة الحسين (ع) وأفعال يزيد .. ونحن اشتبهنا لماذا لم نجعل مراسم تطبير لعيد الغدير حتى لا تستطيعوا إنكاره !! 
وقد يكون على هذا الجواب إشكال ، لكن هدفي منه الإلفات إلى دور المراسم الشعبية في تثيبت العقائد الصحيحة .
أما قولك : ثم كيف نتخذ له محاولات لكي نجعله معتقداً لا يحق لأحد أن يعارضنا فيه ، بل يلزمه احترامه كمعتقد ؟
فأقول : أنا لا أدعو إلى جعله معتقداً فهو من مراسم شعوبنا في الحسين عليه السلام ، ولو طلبت مني هيئة حسينسة أن أختار لهم من المراسم لاخترت لهم غيره ، إلا في مقابل اليهود . 
لكني أدافع عن حرية المكلف الشيعي أن يختار من المراسم ما يجوزه مرجع تقليده .. لأن سلب هذه الحرية وإلزام الناس بهذه الرسم دون ذاك ، وبهذه الهتافات دون تلك.. مصادرة للحرية المشروعة ، وتتضمن خطراً على المذهب والحكم الشرعي في المدى الطويل.
أما قولك : أم هل أن العقيدة لها مشرب غير ذلك فتأتي بفعل العوام وتفرض فيما بعد ؟! 
فأقول : هذا من الإتهامات التي لا دليل لك عليها ! وهي شبيهة بتهم الوهابيين لنا! 
فهذه عقائد الشيعة واحدة واحدة ، فأخبرني أيها أخذها علماؤنا من العوام ؟! وهل يمكنك أن تتهم مثل المرحوم الإمام الخميني وكبار مراجعنا عبر التاريخ بذلك ؟!!
أما مدحك لبعض العلماء الذين (حثوا الشبيبة أن تتقدم بالتبرع بالدم في أيام عاشوراء وقد نصبت المخيمات لذلك ) . فما داموا عملوا برأي المرجع الذين يقلدونه .. فعليهم أن يحترموا حرية المكلف الذي يعتقد بجواز التطبير ، ولا يصادروا حريته ويحرموا فعله ، أو يسخروا به ويقولوا له إنك تنكل بنفسك وترتكب الحرام ، أو أنك تجلد نفسك باللطم ، أو أنك تذرف الدموع وتستغرق في شخصية الحسين ويجب أن تستغرق في الإسلام !! 
وأمثال ذلك من عبارات التهويل والتضليل الإعلامي ، والسخرية بفتاوى المراجع ، والسخرية بدموع الشيعة ومخزون عواطفهم المقدسة ، ومراسمهم التي هي العامل الشعبي الأول في حفظ تدين المتدينين .. 
إنها كلمات قاسية مضللة ..ابتدعها وبدأ بإشاعتها في عصرنا شخصٌ أعرف أنه لم تجر من عينيه على الحسين دمعة واحدة ! ولا خامر مقامه الرفيع المقدس أبداً ! ولا تفاعل مع ظلامته الفريدة اليتيمة في تاريخ الأنبياء والأوصياء صلوات الله عليهم !!
*

----------


## king of love

انا اوافق الاخ صالح 48

----------


## عاشق السيستاني

صحيح الرد جاء متأخر ولكن اخي صالح انت تقول ان التطبير موجود في مواقع سنية ويدموا فيه خوب انا وانت وجميع الأعضاء يعرفوا منهم السنة ويش تعاملهم مع الشيعة ليش قلت بس التطبير ليش ماقل هم اللطم نفس الشي يصخروا عليه ويحاربوه بأي طريقة ويريدوا يزيلوه عن بكرة ابيه ولكن يألى الله ذلك ورسوله هادي نقطة 
نقطة ثانية ليش بعض الناس(( الشيعة ))يقولوا  ان التطبير اهانة للإسلام وينحرجوا من الغرب ويتحاشوا الكلام فيه ليش ندور النقاط السلبة يعني نقول بنفشل وهذا مو عدل ليش مانقول انه لما يمكن يشوفونا يمكن يدخلوا الى مدهب اهل البيت (( يتشيعوا )) لانهم يقولوا هديلة يبدلوا اغلى حاجة عدهم وهو دمهم من اجل الحسين وحباً في الحسين

----------


## اسير الهوى

انا لن استند على اي دليل لكنه رايي

لو عدت لكلام الاخ صالح 48

لرأيت خوفه على المذهب وهذا حق يجب الاعتراف به لكن..

هل يعقل ان ننثني لما تقول هذه الفرق عنا

فبقولك...





> قولوا لي ماذا يستفيد الإمام الحسين إذا طبرنا
> إن الإمام الحسين(ع) خرج لطلب الإصلاح و الإستقامة في دين جدة (ص)
> فتكون المواساة للإمام الحسين (ع) بالعمل على الإصلاح و الإستقامة في الدين و بالتالي نكون قد حققنا أهداف الثورة
> لا بالضرب و إسالة الدماء نحقق هدف ثورة الإمام الحسين (ع)





بالله هل هذا سؤال انت تعني هنا حتى العزاء ليس به فائده...

نحن لو نظرنا للمسائل العلمي للطم لراينا الفائدة بعينها فيه غير انه جزع لحب الحسين...

للعزاء نتمية روحية عجيبة للاستقامة ففي عاشوراء نرا الكثير من هم غير ملتزمين قد يهتدو ويغير الله ما بهم نتيجة العزاء..

لن ادخل بالتفاصيل لكن هذه هي الحقيقة..

الحقيقة اننا اصبحنا على استعداد تام لبيع ما نحمله من شعارات لارضاء الاطراف الاخرى على العلم انهم وان بعنا معتقدنا كله فلن يرضو عنا

هم يحاربوك بشتى الاشكال وهؤلاء قوم كل اللذين يحذفون جزء الاثبات بالالوهي في الشهادة ولاكتفاء بالنهي فيها ليكون عليك دليل..

اي انك لو قلت لا اله الا الله لقامو بقص ألا الله وقالو انك كافر فقد حذفت إلا الله ليوهمو للعالم ان انت المخطئ وهذا مانراه بما يديعوه عنا سنويا..

يختارو اللقطات اللقطات التي يحاولو تشوه مذهبنا بها ويقتتطعو الباقي..

وحتى بالمحاضرات يعملون المثل ويزيدو مما لديهم من كيد ليهدمو معتقدنا

ما اريد ان اقول:

هو اننا ميقنون بمعتقداتنا وان قالو ماقالو فلن يحرك ذلك فينا اي شيئ وكل ما اظهرو بغضهم من جهه وهاجمونا تمسكنا اكثر واكثر لاانا على يقين اننا نتبع الحق..

وليس هناك ما يسمى بالحب بشكا حضاري كما قالت الاخت شوشو فحبنا هو كما هو ويص للجنون فيهم





> *فأنا من وجهة نظري المتواضعه لما لا يتبرع هؤلاء المطبرين بدمهم ويكون في ذلك اجر*
> 
> *وثواب وشكل حضاري*
> 
> 
> *اكثر رقي*



 


والرقي بان نتمسك بمبادئنا ولا ننحد عنه مقدار انملة تبعا لما يرضي ما عادانا

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وثبتنا على ولايتهم وارزقنا في الدنيا زيارتهم وفي الآخرة شفاعتهم

وعذرا فانا احترم كل الاراء وهذا رأيي واتمنى ان يكون محترما منكم

----------


## fast man

عندي نقطة بس يقول الشيخ المهاجري (حفظه الله) :  لاتقول اللطم والضرب على الرؤوس حراام لا حبيبي السماء بكت على الحسين دماء 7 ايام وانت تستكثر علىيطبر واللي يطلع من راسه دم 


 والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته: 


      لاتسل ياعذالي عن شق راس العاشقين      زينب اصدرت فتواها مذ رات راس الحسين 

                           حيدر ,,, حيدر ... حيدر

----------


## fast man

والى  الي يقول فيه مضره نحن كل سنة نروح نطبر ولله الحد لاضرر ولا شي 

   تقبلو مروري والسلام عليكم

----------

